# Toughen up Buttercup



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I've been holding back from saying this but seriously, TOUGHEN UP DOWN UNDER. I live in a mild temperate climate, it drops below freezing for a few hours a few days of the year. I'm so sick of posts on Aussie forums about cooling and heating, the climate here is mild, really mild. If you have a blanket and can keep dry you'll be fine. It gets hot, pretty damn hot really but use a bit of common sense and work in the morning and afternoon. 
I've never had air con and there are NO WALLS on my bedroom, it's not really that bad. Hubby gets a bit shitty about the ice in his beard at times bit it's not going to kill him. 
I'd love to throw some of these whingers your way and see how they'd cope with a COLD winter LOL. 
It really is damn easy here, I only have about 6 weeks a year that I can't plant something in the garden. When did humanity need a constant 24 degs C (74 f) to function? Seriously Toughen Up Buttercup.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

It sounds great. All except that part about the no bedroom walls and below 0°C. I go outside in -20°F in a tee shirt and I like a cool bedroom but that is a bit cooler than I prefer. We get -40°F/C most years and sometimes for a couple weeks so I understand about the ice in the beard.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Caribou said:


> It sounds great. All except that part about the no bedroom walls and below 0°C. I go outside in -20°F in a tee shirt and I like a cool bedroom but that is a bit cooler than I prefer. We get -40°F/C most years and sometimes for a couple weeks so I understand about the ice in the beard.


The spiders worry him MUCH more than the cold LOL. I probably should stop pointing out the REALLY big ones inside the mozzie net .


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

We have our sissys here too. I read it all the time on facebook on a local weather page. some snow is coming and they all act like they're gonna die.
It's cold in the winter. thats a fact. what I don't understand if they don't like the cold, snow, ice, etc why do they still live here. why don't they move somewhere warmer?
now soon they'll be %itching about how hot it is. you can't make these people happy.

I honestly think they have nothing better to do than cry about the weather or something else.

Hell, I even see the "news anchors" here do the same thing. "They're cold, whens it gonna warm up? haven't we suffered enough? It's so hot! whens it gonna cool down or rain? It's so dry our yards need rain, whens it gonna rain, haven't we suffered enough?"
( these are actual quotes from news anchors in the DC area. seriously.)

People LIVE in air conditioning now. They go from their ac homes to their ac cars to their ac work and then back again. They also don't go anywhere that does not have ac.

I grew up without ac. I'm happy with a fan and a wet rag if I need one. Hubby is the one who wants the ac on but that started back when he was building commercial buildings and it was a hot dusty dirty mess. Some days he'd come baked. So I turn it on and stay in the back room where it's not cool at.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I work outside all day so heat doesn't bother me much, I just adjust my pace a little bit when it starts getting close to the triple digits. The humidity sucks though.

I absolutely hate being cold though. Hot might get a little uncomfortable, but cold just plain hurts. Winters have been unusually mild lately though, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wearing decent clothes designd and developped in that climate would go a long way. Ain't gonna happen, but it is the truth.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I prefer cooler temps to warmer temps. If the temps get above 60 degrees F it's getting uncomfortably hot. A day a 30 degrees is a better day then 100 F, which by the way I have seen those temps the same day here in Nebraska.

My biggest complaint is the weather guys keep saying that 6 inches of snow and a 20mph wind are blizzard conditions. If that's true then what do we call 70MPH winds and 25 inches of snow with -10 degree temps? Toughen up buittercup!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I don't know if I mentioned this on another thread here at PS or not, only in the last 100 years in the "1st World Countries" have the masses been able to live a lifestyle that was previously reserved only for royalty and the extremely wealthy.

Socioeconomic conditions like these cannot last indefinitely. The masses will either toughen up or perish. Since adaptability is the human race's main survival tool, many of us will survive and also thrive, the folks that insist on remaining Buttercups will whither as all delicate flowers inevitably do.

Sorry Buttercups!


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

What's air conditioning?:dunno: The only way cold air gets into my car is it is winter and it leaks everywhere or I roll down the window.

The way I look at it is that if my great grandma crossed this country in a covered wagon at the age of three, I have nothing to complain about.

Look how many people die now when the power goes out in the summer. It gets a hell of a lot hotter in other parts of the world. Oh and there are experienced people in places like Mississippi, Alabama and such that live where it gets hot but they seem to have no issues reaching 100 years old on a regular basis.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> What's air conditioning?:dunno: The only way cold air gets into my car is it is winter and it leaks everywhere or I roll down the window.
> 
> The way I look at it is that if my great grandma crossed this country in a covered wagon at the age of three, I have nothing to complain about.
> 
> Look how many people die now when the power goes out in the summer. It gets a hell of a lot hotter in other parts of the world. Oh and there are experienced people in places like Mississippi, Alabama and such that live where it gets hot but they seem to have no issues reaching 100 years old on a regular basis.


LOL! This reminded me of when I had my Ghia. No heat or AC. The only way I could stay warm during my tracks up north was to pack some blankets and snow clothes.

Once my friend and I were driving at night and she complained of being too hot- we both had blankets on our laps, hats, gloves and winter coats. So I rolled down the window. She started whining almost instantly.

Strange how my cat, Chrissy, never complained about the cold. She would hang out in the storage compartment behind the back seat. The back wall butted up to the engine.

I miss that car...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> The spiders worry him MUCH more than the cold LOL. I probably should stop pointing out the REALLY big ones inside the mozzie net .


Don't you folks have a spider down there that gallops like a horse?


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

I would kill for it to get cooler when I rolled down my windows. Haha.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I strive not to complain about the short periods of 100+ temps we get here in S.W. Oregon. We just open a lot of windows as soon as the sun begins to drop below the mountains, we close them at about 9:00AM the next day and our home stays about 20 degrees cooler throughout the day. I do any outside work in the morning or towards evening, but I actually like hot weather, it's when I feel the best.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I hate the long Wisconsin winters. We had cold weather from mid-November to mid-April. Even in April we had some days where the highs were in the 30s.

But I hate the heat even more. I don't have working air conditioning in the car. Even here the sun warms it up so much that I have to drive with the windows part way down. I'm significantly overweight so I don't tolerate warm weather very well. 

After it hits the fan the days of air conditioning will be over. Then I'll live with the heat. I see no reason to start now.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> The spiders worry him MUCH more than the cold LOL. I probably should stop pointing out the REALLY big ones inside the mozzie net .


Spiders? "Really big ones"? :lalala:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

One of the best workouts is to run during the middle of the day in summer.
In summer thats when I do all my outdoor exercise.

When fleeing/fighting/working we will not be bale to choose our time always so its bets to be in shape to exert ourselves during any weather


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Spiders? "Really big ones"? :lalala:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


>


Aarrrrrgh!!!! You are a truly evil person.


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

That's a baby, They have BIG spiders and snakes.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Aarrrrrgh!!!! You are a truly evil person.


No. I am not. I could have posted the giant spider living in the toilet video.

Or this...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

gardenshepherd said:


> That's a baby, They have BIG spiders and snakes.


It is an adult male Huntsman spider.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Balls004 said:


> I work outside all day so heat doesn't bother me much, I just adjust my pace a little bit when it starts getting close to the triple digits. The humidity sucks though.
> 
> I absolutely hate being cold though. Hot might get a little uncomfortable, but cold just plain hurts. Winters have been unusually mild lately though, so I'm not complaining.


I'm the opposite. I hate being hot. Since my body doesn't seem to remember giving birth this last time & instead still acts like it's 8.5 months pregnant, there is no such thing as too cold. Too hot is anything over 72*F. I can work in it but you'll find me neck deep in the pool after a couple hours.

Yes, people have dealt with the heat without AC for thousands of years. That's why they invented siestas.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

We had a jump in life expectancy when central heating became common. Another life expectancy surge occurred when central cooling became common. While the medical profession deserves credit for increasing life expectancies, they don't deserve all the credit that they claim.

When I was cooking on a tug I made tacos for dinner one night early in my employment. The First Mate bitc, oops sorry, complained about the tacos for the entire meal. Two things I noticed. First, he was talking with his mouth full. Second he ate more tacos than any three other crew members combined. I haven't been overly concerned about most complaints since. Complaints about the weather are a good way to get a conversation or to vent about something else that you really don't want to discuss.

The danger comes when someone thinks that they have an effect on the weather. So many people have been told this lie for so long that they believe it. I won't worry about offending anyone because anyone that believes in man made global warming, I mean truly believes, does not have a vehicle, electrified home, or a computer to get on the net with. Those people live an 18th century lifestyle, how could they do anything else.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

A lot of this sounds an awful lot like "When I was a boy, I had to walk all the way to school butt-naked through a snow storm, uphill, BOTH WAYS, TOO! And we liked it JUST FINE!"


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I was a boy, I walked 2 miles, one way, to high school every day in all weather. And the high school didn't have AC, we just opened the windows and we never had a weather day, for snow, cold, or heat.

Back when I was a boy, the businesses that had AC advertised it on TV and in the news paper. When I was a boy we only had 3 channels on the TV and didn't have color TV. 

Some one should start a thread "When I was a boy".


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

I never understood why people spend all winter heating the house to 24C and all summer cooling it down to 18C.

I used to melt during a 17C summer and then we moved over seas. Eventually I was able to withstand 40C and only quit going out and about after it hit 43C+. My childhood winter temps were down to -45C or more with tons of snow.

Now, I swing both ways when it comes to hot and cold. It hit 28C here the last few days and I just figured out this morning that I still had the winter sheets and blankets on the bed. I was wondering why it seemed a little warm last night even though the windows were open.:nuts:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

My whole theory on the acclimatization thing is YOU acclimatize to your environment. You can't expose yourself to artificial climate most of the time though, you have to be out in your local climate.

Back in my youth when I was a logger then carpenter in NEPA, in the winter, you were at the job waiting for it to get light enough to work. Days were short and you had to make the most out of all daylight. Working outside in the Fall prepared me for the cold. Did I still get cold? You betcha!! It got friggin' COLD out there!! Once you got to working, you kept a pace that kept you warm.

In the summer, we would have streaks in the 90's with high humidity. Same here, pace yourself and your body can deal with the heat too.

Down here in NC, I worked in an office with 'climate control.' ALL stores have COLD ac going. It made coming home pretty uncomfortable, I stopped using AC at home after I dug a hole for my old lab. Even her last years, I would put a window unit in the bedroom, and that is pretty much where she lived - Her choice. It was always way too cold in there for me to stay for long. At night I turned the AC off and opened the window with just a fan in it.

If you let your bode slowly adapt, summer or winter should not be that big of an issue. Yes, I still get cold in the winter and overheat on some of those summer days!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

The weather I hate the most is when it is 55-60 out. It's too hot to work with a jacket, too cool not to have one on. That is when I catch a cold every year.

Cold weather, I can put on some layers and still work. I whine, but I can do it.

Hot weather, I get a lot done, but I have to wear sunscreen everyday. I'm allergic to summer sun. If I don't wear sun screen, my arms & hands look like they are covered in poison ivy AND ITCH LIKE IT TOO. It's probably, really some kind of skin cancer because I used to let my arms get baked in the sun roofing and farming all summer and never protecting them at all. 

I don't have a/c in my bedroom. I think it makes people miserably hot the next day working in the sun. These boys I work with go home and sit in a/c all evening and all night, then don't understand why they are miserable all day out in the sun.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

jeff47041 said:


> The weather I hate the most is when it is 55-60 out. It's too hot to work with a jacket, too cool not to have one on. That is when I catch a cold every year.


I'm confused. 55-60 is T-shirt, car washing, and hosing the dog off weather. You must be down south in vacation land. I have the added perk of never catching a cold or flu. It's been over 8 years since I had a minor sniffle. I had the flu once in 2002. Don't figure its worth a do over.


----------



## SwordsandSaddles (Mar 14, 2015)

65 F with a breeze if what I normally consider comfortable. Summers get up over 100, and I have seen 120 F on the thermometer with 80 something percent humidity. Now that sucks, and while I have camped in like conditions, air conditioning is a much appreciated evil. Haha.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

jeff47041 said:


> The weather I hate the most is when it is 55-60 out. It's* too hot to work with a jacket, too cool not to have one on*. That is when I catch a cold every year.
> 
> Thats what long sleeve tshirts are for hun lol
> 
> ...


I have to wear sunscreen everyday also. I burn within 5 mins without it. I hear people say to use coconut oil that you'll burn but you'll tan. Well I could care less if I have a tan. ANY burn ( no matter how slight) is skin damage which could lead to skin cancer. No Thanks.

I saw where there is a product where you can treat your clothes to be more UV protective. It's usually where the rit dye is located in stores. I haven't tried it yet tho. I read years back where a plain tshirt is only an SPF5 so really even just a tshirt doesn't give you much protection

I don't do the heat well. Never have even as a kid but thats because as a kid I had a bout with rheumatic fever and it damaged a heart valve.
I love the cold weather.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL! I had a 61 Convertible Ghia! One of funnest cars I ever owned!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Love the sun and being outdoors, have vitiligo and use wide hats, long sleeve sun blocking shirts and plenty of sun screen when out and about. Have only been in snow about a half dozen times in my life, nice to look at but wouldn't want to live there :chilly: At home my dad had a swamp cooler in a kitchen window, as kids we'd over fill it on purpose to get it to spray us with water. Looking forward to a few hundred degree days to make everyone's allergies a little better.


----------

